# Is this staghorn or bba ?



## Deano3 (6 Dec 2020)

Hi everyone i have quite a bad outbreak in my tank of staghorn or bba i think majority is staghorn and maybe some bba but whats your opinions ? 

Its mostly on the rear left of tank for some reason and on the anubias and buce and some on the 53b and limnophila hippuridoides i have my drop checker lime green all photoperiod at uncountable rate and dosing 20ml of EI AIO fert mix as below.

0.2g absorbic acid
0.2g pottasium sorbate
6g trace elements 
15g kno3 
9g kh2po4
40g k2so4
120g mgs04

I dont want to remove leaves as will take so long to grow back as doesnt seem bad enough i lost a fish a while ago and was hoping was maybe amonia spike from that i also think i need a larger clean up crew think maybe another 10 amanos and 6 ottos as only have 4 and thinking maybe some nerites aswel. 

Currently doing water change then another 4 days later and 4 days afyer that etc but threw in a extra one this week.

Any advice appreciated 
Dean










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (6 Dec 2020)

Staghorn.☹


----------



## Nico Felici (7 Dec 2020)

Hi,
How old is the setup?


----------



## Deano3 (7 Dec 2020)

Nico Felici said:


> Hi,
> How old is the setup?


Tank was set up mid September mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Felici (8 Dec 2020)

They look like staghorn to me. Like I said in an other post last week, I find them to be very common within the first 2/3 months but really they tend to disappear on their own right after. My current scape is one and a half months old now, no sign of algae whatsoever and I really am expecting some staghorn to appear any week now - kind of a ritual passage if you know what I mean.
P.S Most plants seem fine but I'd probably consider removing a couple of leaves from the buce if it gets worse than that


----------

